# My first post



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all please be gentle with me, these are some of my older stuff when I could still see to do it (not drawn anything for 5 or more years) 
my next drawing will be rubbish but once I've plucked up the courage to try again I will do my best

















































































the tiger I altered and tattooed on my bottom not posted that as would not want to offend anyone.
hope you like them, not sure what to try first, something easy like maybe a rhino or bird, any suggestions.


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Great drawings. I realize what you mean by bad eyesight. I have been loosing mine due to Parkinson's. I got some heavy duty eye wear. I started back with a couple of horses and redrew one once I hit stride.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your drawings are really good.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

You definitely have talent!


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for the nice replys sad to say anything I do now will be rubbish compared to those.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

That remains to be seen. I have a feeling you could do well blindfolded. Very good work.


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

great work KP 
have you looked into laser eye surgery?


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Wonderful drawings!!! 

As for eyesight...I wear glasses, and even though they are a low strength, they still drive me bonkers. 

Welcome, welcome!! I can't wait to see more of your art. :wink:


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

dickhutchings said:


> That remains to be seen. I have a feeling you could do well blindfolded. Very good work.


Maybe that could be the next art show exercise.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Do not give them any ideas @just !!! The self portrait one was bad enough!! 

:devil:


----------



## Mel_Robertson (Feb 23, 2016)

I'd rather lose both hands than my eyes


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Thanks for all the warm words and encouragement there are so many great artist on here I can learn from. I've never been very good at portraits, they never look like who they're supposed to be, I tried drawing myself years ago (which is a big challenge as my body is covered in tattoos) but I didn't recognise the person I had drawn.


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

cool stuff ! shame on you for not drawing five years! it hurts  but looks liek you will be fine!


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@kpnuts you will have to add an album of your ink. I have 6 or 7 tattoos and am hooked, like most people get. :biggrin:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Do you mean my personal ink or ink I've done on others.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

@kpnuts I did not realize u are a tattoo artist...so cool. :biggrin:

I was referring to the ink on yourself, but you could also do an album of tattoos you've done, maybe your favorites or something. 

As a tattoo artist, do you have a specialty? For instance...my artist loves to do portraits, but isn't thrilled with stippling/ dot work.


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

Maybe I will do that,I lost count how many I have, if I count the cover ups it must be over 100. personally I loved animals or flowers I'll see if I can dig out some of the ones I've done on otheres


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Well, sounds like we will get along just fine. Lol

I am actually wanting a new one on my forearm, and am having trouble with the design. Maybe you can help me. ( she says pleading, because she sucks at it) :devil:


----------



## kpnuts (Apr 3, 2016)

I don't believe you suck at anything, if I can be of help I will. I did take some pics of my tattoo today and posted them, but then I took them down again I thought they were a bit too revealing an may have offended someone. (not that I posted all of my tatts that would have been rude but my bottom was bare).


----------

